# Display, USB and Sound not working when GPU is inserted.[GPU - XFX R7770]



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Apr 29, 2015)

So I recently decided to reassemble my PC after my boards. It so happened that when I inserted my GPU, i.e XFX R7770 into the CPU, my sound, display and mouse (I use Logitech G300 which has lights on it) stopped working. Now I tried to run the PC on integrated GPU and everything was running perfectly. Any suggestion on troubleshooting?
My GPU was running perfectly for more than a year without any errors, it was only after that I reassembled my PC.

My System Specs:
1.Motherboard- Asus F2A55-M LK2 PLUS (FM2 )
2.GPU - XFX R7770 (DVI Port)
3.Monitor - Acer P166HQL (VGA port)
4. PSU- VIP GOLD 500
I guess that should be enough.

*Edit* :USB is working fine now, my PC is not detecting the GPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Which PSU are you using?


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Apr 29, 2015)

*Sobs* Do not laugh, it's VIP-500


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2015)

can you try resetting the BIOS?


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (May 2, 2015)

The USB is now working fine however now I still cannot seem to get any picture on my monitor when I connect my GPU with VGA on the other hand it works fine with my integrated GPU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

Update your Bios to the latest bios.

F2A55-M LK PLUS BIOS 6701
Improve system stability.

The above is the latest bios. Update to it and check your system then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

Adarsh_Gujurati said:


> The USB is now working fine however now I still cannot seem to get any picture on my monitor when I connect my GPU with VGA on the other hand it works fine with my integrated GPU.


I think the reason behind this is that the GPU isn't getting enough power from PSU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

1st change your PSU to Antec VP450P @ 2.6k then update your bios to the latest bios. I have a VGA to DVI convertor adapter which I will send to you if you want. Please PM me your address.Ok.

After I send you the above adapter use a DVI-D cable to connect to your GPU it will give better resolutions.Ok.


VGA to DVI convertor adapter like this one:

*i.imgur.com/zgOHvx6.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

bssunil said:


> ~snip~




Why'd you quote me?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why'd you quote me?



Corrected brother.


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (May 2, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 1st change your PSU to Antec VP450P @ 2.6k then update your bios to the latest bios. I have a VGA to DVI convertor adapter which I will send to you if you want. Please PM me your address.Ok.
> 
> After I send you the above adapter use a DVI-D cable to connect to your GPU it will give better resolutions.Ok.
> 
> ...



Mate I use the same adapter, and I don't think so that it is my PSU's fault because I have been using it for well over a year without any hiccups. However I need to update my bios.

Edit: Is there some way to check power consumption?

Edit 2: I did some poking around and found that my SM Bus controller have not been installed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

Adarsh_Gujurati said:


> Mate I use the same adapter, and I don't think so that it is my PSU's fault because I have been using it for well over a year without any hiccups. However I need to update my bios.
> 
> Edit: Is there some way to check power consumption?




Download your latest Bios from here:Motherboards | F2A55-M LK PLUS | ASUS Global
You can use this to check your power consumption:eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - The only power supply calculator trusted by PSU manufacturers and computer enthusiasts


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (May 2, 2015)

I hit two new road blocks.

1.When I tried to update my BIOS via flash tool in BIOS, it shows an error message which reads "Failed to securely load bios".
2. I cannot boot in normal mode after I uninstalled my integrated GPU drivers, windows is stuck on a black screen after loading up, no cursor or anything.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2015)

[h=2]How to Enable or Disable Secure Boot[/h] 
*This article only applies to: Windows 8 Desktops*

                        Secure Boot is a feature designed to prevent malicious software and  unauthorized media from loading during the boot process. This option is  enabled by default, but can be turned off in UEFI / BIOS.
 Select your Windows 8 device and use the following steps to change the Secure Boot setting:



Bootable media from previous  versions of Windows may not be recognized by your Windows 8 desktop. You  can change the Secure Boot setting and it should recognize the bootable  device.


Completely shut down your computer.
Power on the system. As soon as the first logo screen appears, immediately press *Delete* to enter UEFI / BIOS.
Use the right arrow key to select *Authentication*.
With *Secure Boot* highlighted, press *Enter* and then the down arrow to select *Disabled*.
Use the right arrow key to select *Boot Options*.
With *Launch CSM* highlighted, press *Enter* and use the down arrow to select *Always*.
Press *Enter*.
Press the *F10* key to save changes and restart the system.


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (May 4, 2015)

Did not work, my OS is windows 7 32 bit.
This is getting irritating.

- - - Updated - - -

Fixed my windows, however still cannot solve my GPU problem.

My first os was win8 but I was not comfortable with it, now should I reinstall win 8? I still have windows.old for win 8.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2015)

Adarsh_Gujurati said:


> Mate I use the same adapter, *and I don't think so that it is my PSU's fault* because I have been using it for well over a year without any hiccups. However I need to update my bios.
> 
> Edit: Is there some way to check power consumption?
> 
> Edit 2: I did some poking around and found that my SM Bus controller have not been installed.



VIP is not a great or even very good PSU maker so you really should change the PSU. If you are still reluctant check the gpu at a friend's place. On some rare occasions a gpu will work on PC-A but not PC-B even if you have all the right equipment for it. Have seen this happening twice.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2015)

Adarsh_Gujurati said:


> Did not work, my OS is windows 7 32 bit.
> This is getting irritating.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



1st you need to change your PSU to at least to Antec VP450P @ 2.5k then install all drivers that came in the Asus Drivers disk with respect to your Windows 7 32bit OS.


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (May 5, 2015)

Yeah I think it's time to send it for maintenance, anyways I also tried to install the drivers from the disk and it didn't work unfortunately. Guess I need to give it to a pro.


----------

